# Manual Transmission FAQ - Please Read



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

This is a condensed, but full version of the Current FAQ. The old one was getting far off topic and horrific to navigate. Feel free to post new information at the end of this thread if you want something added, but please discuss it in its own thread. This thread is not for conversations. This thread is a reference, just information.








How To Section
Transmission Information
Part Numbers
Sample Gear Ratio Setups
Aftermarket Transmission Parts
Useful Links
Acronyms & Lingo

_Modified by groggory at 5:05 AM 12-18-2005_


_Modified by groggory at 5:10 AM 12-18-2005_


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

How To Section....
O2J Transmission Oil Change
Throwout Bearing/ Finger Check in O20
O20 Oil Change
020 5th Swap
020 Flange Removal
020 Diff Shim Kit Test
Mk2 Shifter Alignment FAQ
O20 to O2A Swap
-  Pictures
O2M into Mk3
- O2M 6spd into Mk3
-  Source 2
 02a into a A1 chassis
O20 Teardown Procedure
-Source 1
-Source 2
O2M 5spd to 6spd retrofit
 Auto to Manual (any O20) Swap in A1 Cabby
Tearing an 02A/O2A tranny down to its sub assemblies
-How to: VR6 (02A) Shift Box Bushing Replacement.
The Shift Box is located inside the car under the shift boot. Several bushings inside the shift box may need replacing if your car is more than 8yrs old or has more than 125K miles. My 95 Passat wouldn’t easily engage first gear because of a missing plastic cuplet that fits on a ball stud at bottom passengers side of metal shift cage. If the cuplet is worn or missing, it will be very difficult to engage first gear and you’ll hear a metallic clanking sound when moving the shift lever from side to side. No matter how hard you try, the situation can not be corrected by making adjustments to either cable end on top of tranny.
Parts replaced:
1. 357 711 590 B, Bushing, Clear hat-shaped located at front of shift cage
2. 357 711 590 C, Bushing, Gray hat-shaped located at rear of shift cage
3. 357 711 164, Cuplet, Clear spherical located on ball stud at bottom of shift cage
4. 357 711 234 A, Hex Bolt, stainless steel located below shift weight (top of tranny)
All parts except the hex bolt are located inside the shift box. To replace both bushings and the cuplet, the long pivot pin (running front to rear) must be removed. Remove the 13mm retaining bolt first. Next, the circlip on drivers side of the shift cage gets removed. Removal of this circlip allows the white plastic “cross” (which shift shaft runs through) to be removed from the shift cage.
Once the shift cage is out, both bushings were greased and replaced. The small cuplet needs to have the “eye” opened up some (use a flat blade screwdriver) before it would fit over the ball stud.
While the shift cage was out, I removed the special cotter pin at the bottom of shift shaft that retains the front/rear shift cable. Use a jewelers screwdriver through one eye of the cotter pin (and your thumb on the other side) so you don’t lose the cotter pin when removing it. Since no replacement for the cable end bushing was available, I used about 3-4 inches of Teflon tape wrapped around the pin at the bottom of shift shaft to compensate for slop in the bushing…this may be a “getto” fix, but it beats replacing a shift cable.
Place the front/rear cable end back onto the shift shaft pin, then carefully push the cotter pin back through the hole in the shift shaft pin. Next, replace the circlip after installing the plastic “cross” onto the shift cage. Now lower the shift cage so that the new bushings align with the holes in the shift box and the plastic covered ball stud aligns with the side/side relay lever. Slide the pivot pin in from the front of shift box (use a flat blade screwdriver to help the pivot pin over the flange in the body sheet metal….or use a Dremel tool to grind away the flange). Replace the 13mm bolt that retains the pivot pin.
The hex bolt runs through the shift weight on top of transmission. The front/rear shift cable also attaches to this hex bolt. Replacement should be straightforward.
The above parts (#1-3) were about $4 from the dealer; however, if you buy a short shifter these parts (minus the cuplet) are usually included. The hex bolt (#4) was about $13…not bad for a custom machined factory part.
Bushing replacement should take about 2-3 hours.



_Modified by groggory at 5:05 AM 12-18-2005_


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Transmission Information
084
AKV, AKY, CEL and CEL
 O20
- ~85 lbs dry
-Any 020 works in any 020-equipped car. The only variables are the clutch disc (16v and Mk3 ABA trannies need a larger disc which fits on their larger output shafts) and possibly some extra bolts/mounts for the Mk1 trannies when they are installed in later cars.
- 020 Pushrod Seal/Bushing - http://www.thediygroup.com/020seal.htm
- 020 Release Arm - http://www.thediygroup.com/020clutcharm.htm
- 020 5th Damage - http://www.thediygroup.com/5thdamage.htm
- 020 Tooth Count/Ratios - http://www.thediygroup.com/020ratios.htm
- Lock the PP Trick - http://www.thediygroup.com/images/pic 036ss.jpg
- MK1/MK2 020 Mounts - http://www.thediygroup.com/020mount.htm
- Reverse Switch Wiring - http://www.thediygroup.com/reverse.htm
- Mk1, Mk2, Mk3, Scirocco, B4 passat 4cyl gasoline engines,
- the bolt for the 020 speedo gear plate is M7X1.25
-  Lots of Information here
- Possible Cause for 2nd Gear Grind in cable shifted transmissions
- O2A & O2J Are interchangable. Some of them require replacing the flanges. but is very easy to do with a sledges hammer and a chisel.
-These flanges come out very easily if you run 2 long bolts through opposite sides of the flange against the flat areas provided on the case! the flanges will pop right out and this is the preferred method.
- 2Y transmission is from 86/87 production date 020 trans equiped 16v cars

O2A
- Corrado, B3 Passat, B4 passat TDI & VR6, Mk3 VR6 & TDI
- ~100 lbs
_________1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P___Notes
ATA====3.778 =2.105 =1.345=0.971=0.795=3.684==Corrado G60
AYL====3.778=2.118=1.429=1.029=0.837=3.684==Corrado G60
CAW====3.77=2.118=1.458=1.034=0.838=3.647==Corrado G60
CDM====3.300=1.944=1.308=1.034=0.838=3.647==Corrado VR6
AGC====3.778 =2.105=1.345=0.971=0.795=3.944= Passat 16V
AYK====3.778=2.118=1.429=1.029=0.837=3.684= Passat 16v
CES====3.778=2.118=1.429=1.029=0.837=3.684== Passat?
CHA====3.778=2.118=1.360=0.917=0.717=3.944==VR6 Canada
CGY====3.778=2.118=1.458=1.029=0.837=3.684== Passat?
CNL====3.778=2.118=1.458=1.029=0.837=3.684==VR6 Passat?
CCM====3.300=1.944=1.308=1.034=0.838=3.389==VR6 Passat, Jetta, Golf
CTN====3.778=2.118=1.360=1.029=0.755=3.157==Jetta/Golf TDI
DQY====3.778=2.118=1.360=1.029=0.755=3.389==Jetta/Golf TDI
ASD====3.300=1.944==1.308==1.09==0.717==3.16==TDI I've heard of a few being bought in the USA but I believe its a euro MK3 TDI tranny
CHN==== Golf
CHU==== Passat
CRU==== Passat
O2C trannys (SYNCRO):
CBC,CHD=3.778=2.118=1.360=0.967=0.769=3.938== Passat Syncro CDN
AYR ====3.778=2.118=1.345=0.971=0.756=3.944== Passat Syncro
CDH====3.778=2.118=1.360=0.967=0.769=3.938== Passat Syncro
O2J
- Mk4, B5
- ~100 lbs
Ratios
EGX - 3,938 - 3,300 - 1,944 - 1,308 - 1,029 - 0,837 = Mk4 Golf/ Jetta
EGR - 3,389 - 3,778 - 2,118 - 1,360 - 0,971 - 0,756 = Mk4 Golf/ Jetta TDI
1.8T trannys coded: EBQ, EMT, EGX, FBW:
_1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P_
3.300-1.944-1.308-1.029-0.837-3.938
TDI trannys coded: DQY, EBJ, EGR:
_1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P_
3.788-2.118-1.360-0.971-0.756-3.389
2.0 trannys coded: DZQ, EBP, EGT, EKG, EKH, EMS, EZK, FBV:
_1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P_
3.778-2.118-1.360-1.029-0.837-4.235
VR6 trannys coded: DZC, EHC, EGF, EWW, FBY, FCF
_1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P_
3.625-2.071-1.474-1.038-0.844-3.389
O2M
- 6 speeds from Mk4's
- 02M from a golf v6 4motion weighs 65KG (142lbs)
_Modified by groggory at 5:06 AM 12-18-2005_


_Modified by groggory at 9:32 PM 12-21-2005_


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Part numbers

-fifth gear housing gasket part# 020-301-215C dealer list price $7.00
- selector shaft detent spring PN# 020-311-597 dealer list $.73
- Torque converter oil seal in an 010 autmatic tranny, the vw part number is 010 409 568
-- Do not buy this from Napa. They have the wrong seal
- 020 Trans Speedometer cable gears
-- 020 3.9= 171 957 821 A (WHITE)
-- 020 3.6= 171 957 821 B (RED)
-- 020 4.2= 171 957 821 C (Green) 
- For using a 02A without a hydro clutch, get a Clutch cable from a Transporter: P/N: 02B141708A
Part Notes
- vr6 outer cv joits will NOT fit into the pre 92 4cyl hubs, the splines are totally different. I tried it myself
- Differences between the quaife and peloquin


_Modified by groggory at 5:06 AM 12-18-2005_


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Sample Gear Ratio Setups
Rally Driving
Ratios:
1st .... 2.73
2nd.... 2.06
3rd .... 1.68
4th .... 1.43
5th .... 1.26
I am using a 4.64 final drive. This box is very short and very close ratio. 
8v 020 vw motorsport
1st 2.50
2nd1.79
3rd1.44
4th1.13
5th1.03
fd was 3.94 its now 4.25
 Ratio Lists & Ratio Calculators
Complete Ratio List
Ratio & MPH Calculator | Missing Some Information



_Modified by groggory at 5:06 AM 12-18-2005_


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Aftermarket Transmission Parts
 Heavy Duty Linkage Kit for Linkage Operated Transmissions
Motor Mounts
- KCD
- VF Engineering


_Modified by groggory at 4:44 AM 12-18-2005_


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Useful Links
 Why you should run an LSD 
 The DIY Group | Site Dedicated to How-To Articles
JWS VW | Transmission Swap Compatibility Guide among other useful things
 Why you should check your transmission lube frequently (5th Gear Failure)
What 020 tranny should I use with a G60 swap into an A1 or A2?
- Source 1
- Source 2
1st impressions of 02A/O2A CDM gearing in my G60 Corrado transmission
02a/O2A Gearing/Gear ratios, $Prices$, and other helpful hints


_Modified by groggory at 4:52 AM 12-18-2005_


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Acronyms/ Lingo

Diff - Differential
LSD - Limited Slip Differential
TO - Throw Out
Trans - Transmission
Tranny - Transmission



_Modified by groggory at 5:12 AM 12-18-2005_


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Saved for future use...


_Modified by groggory at 5:03 AM 12-18-2005_


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Saved for future use...8


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Saved for future use...


_Modified by groggory at 5:06 AM 12-18-2005_


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

http://www.BrokeVW.com
Broke


_Modified by Broke at 5:42 AM 3/21/2007_


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Manual Transmission FAQ - Please Read (groggory)*

Trying to get this stickied...Its exactly the same as the current stickied FAQ, but I indexed the whole thread into easily manageable chunks


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

This thread has everything the current FAQ has, except it is organized.
Another request to get this stickied.


----------



## vwman099 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: (phatvw)*

glad to find this thread again!


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (vwman099)*

much much better. nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 02A/02J TDI 5th gear swap (phatvw)*

RESERVED FOR FUTURE INFO


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

RESERVED FOR FUTURE INFO


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

_Modified by nOOb at 11:12 AM 11-12-2007_


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Manual Transmission FAQ - Please Read (groggory)*









-AJ 


_Modified by the_mad_rabbit at 5:39 PM 11-14-2007_


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Manual Transmission FAQ - Please Read (the_mad_rabbit)*

the shizzle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Manual Transmission FAQ - Please Read (V-dubbulyuh)*

For the gear ratios you might want to referance my gear ratios thread as I will continune to update that. Just the other day I added the 02J EHA gearing. But I will agree that the FAQ was diluted. 
If you could fine the thread where a guy rebuilt his 02A transmission in a barn in the winter in Upstate NY that would be great because he had a lot of pics and homemade tools http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Manual Transmission FAQ - Please Read (G60ING)*

PLEASE STICKY THIS!!!!!!


----------



## noR (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: Manual Transmission FAQ - Please Read (fatfreevw)*

pls to make sticky


----------



## e.Mills (Dec 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

why is this not a sticky!?! thanks so much for the help!


----------



## e.Mills (Dec 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

also... diygroup is down, so half the 2005 links are dead. thx


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Manual Transmission FAQ - Please Read (groggory)*

For those folks who want to convert their 5th gear to TDI spec, here is the info you're looking for:
What does the taller 5th gear actually do to your RPMs?








Stock VR6 5th (dashed cyan line) compared with 0.755 (blue) and 0.717 (purple) gears.
Where to get the gears?
# http://www.autotech.com/prod_drive_gearconv.htm
# http://thescirocco.com can get Autotech parts at %10 off.
# http://vwgenuineparts.com
# http://www.1stvwparts.com
# http://www.worldimpex.com
# http://www.tdiparts.com
# Your local VW dealer will generally match online prices and won't charge shipping if you ask nicely or if they have a "web wholesale" offer.
# El Romano Loco can get the gears for you at German wholesale cost
# Transmission rebuilders
# VWVortex classifieds

Part numbers:
30/39 (0.769) gearset DEA,EBF,EGS:
# 02A311361N gear output shaft
# 02A311158L change gear propshaft
34/45 (0.755) gearset DQY,EBJ,EGR:
# This is the most popular conversion for non-diesel folks since this is the OEM gearset for many North American TDI models. You can find these for about $100 used from transmission rebuilders or TDI dubber who have swapped to a 0.6xx gear.
# 02A311361Q gear output shaft
# 02A311158E change gear propshaft
29/39 (0.744) gearset EWX,EUH:
# PD engines only?
# 02A311361AD gear output shaft
# 02A311158AE change gear propshaft
33/46 (0.717) gearset CZL:
# This is best for cars with a higher ratio R&P or significant power adders. This is the kit that Autotech sells. (BTW I have this on my MkIV VR6 Kinetic stage 2 turbo @7PSI. Works really well on the highway - rarely requires a shift into 4th. The turbo spools so fast that I can still pass in 5th gear!)
# 02A311361M gear output shaft
# 02A311158R change gear propshaft
28/40 (0.700) gearset:
# From an older Eurovan - hard to find
# 02A311361AM gear output shaft
# 02A311158AF change gear propshaft
32/47 (0.681) gearset:
# From an older Transporter Synchro - note 02D part numbers as opposed to 02A. Most popular upgrade for TDI folks.
# 02D311361 gear output shaft
# 02D311158 change gear propshaft
25/38 (0.658) gearset:
# From European TDI 2.0. Installation requires modification to existing spring plate or purchase of matching smaller spring plate.
# 02Z311361A gear output shaft
# 02Z311158A change gear propshaft

DIY guide:
http://www.rpi.edu/~carabd/gearswap.pdf


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Manual Transmission FAQ - Please Read (phatvw)*

lots of links down. been loking for a 02M sawp info and cant find anything yet, stupid search is down. found this thread tho


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Manual Transmission FAQ - Please Read (BiH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e.Mills* »_also... diygroup is down, so half the 2005 links are dead. thx


_Quote, originally posted by *BiH* »_lots of links down.


All of the old DIYgroup links have been moved to http://www.BrokeVW.com now, all of my 020 trans info is on that site now. My partner in the DIYgroup deal lost his mind and bailed from the VW scene, so I moved it all over to the new site at BrokeVW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brian


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Manual Transmission FAQ - Please Read (Broke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Broke* »_
All of the old DIYgroup links have been moved to http://www.BrokeVW.com now, all of my 020 trans info is on that site now. My partner in the DIYgroup deal lost his mind and bailed from the VW scene, so I moved it all over to the new site at BrokeVW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brian

thats cool and all but nothing on 02M swap!








props for having a BHtuning link on there. didnt even know there was bosnian tuning scene, haha


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Manual Transmission FAQ - Please Read (BiH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BiH* »_props for having a BHtuning link on there. didnt even know there was bosnian tuning scene, haha

I didn't either, until Google found my site name on their forums


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Manual Transmission FAQ - Please Read (Broke)*

yeah I just galnced over the site briefly, thats my hood man gotta see whats up over there! haha


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Manual Transmission FAQ - Please Read (BiH)*

Thanks for the info, may come in some use one day... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

I know its an old thread but I will add this for anyone who cares. I may also post 02A bearing part numbers and the places you can get them in the USA for cheap. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4742062-O2A-diff-carrier-bearing-part-number-info.


----------



## BigWilieStyle (Apr 26, 2008)

gonna grab this! pleaseeeeeee STICKY!


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

DIY Slave Cylinder Bleed/Replacment


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)




----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

INA said:


> 02M Quattro / 4 motion bell housing are interchangeable and 02M FWD bell housings are interchangeable. 4WD & FWD bell housings are not interchangeable unless you want to get internals involved.
> Does not matter if 1.8T , 1.9 TDI or 3.2 VR6


update


----------



## datahoy (Nov 18, 2011)

*you want to swap? read...*

I had swap my auto to manual on mk3 jetta 95 the task is very easy if you are mechanicly inclinate the most difficult thing is to remove the old one and put in the manual. the reverse lights is something that you have to find the wire that goes to the reverse lights and conneted to like this;run two wires from the reverse switch to under the dash one wire goes to any fused power (at the fuse) that be on with the engine ON AND VICEVERSA and the second wire goes to the wire to reverse . 
I FOUND MY REVERSE WIRE DOING THIS: disconect the possitive at the battery let the negative conneted, run a wire from positive to under the dash with a needle tied at the end and start to pinch each wire, and be alert when the back up lights come on (check what color es your wire and find the color0


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

^^


----------

